# Minka in a corset!!! (sort of!!)



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

My mum got me this bag today and its in the style of a lacy pink silk corset... so what did i do? But minky in it!!

She looked so cute and didnt mind one bit! she even fell aleep in there!

Again bad quality, you cant see the detail on the corset bag... silly phone!





























I think i will add one to the model comp! what better than a lace silk corset!!

Love n hugs
:angel1:
Sydney And Minka xXx


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

-x_Sydney_x- said:


> My mum got me this bag today and its in the style of a lacy pink silk corset... so what did i do? put minky in it!!
> 
> She looked so cute and didnt mind one bit! she even fell aleep in there!
> 
> ...


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

OMG, that is so funny and gorgeous all at the same time!  I absolutely loooove it, the pic, the bag and the beautiful little chi in it!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww minka is a cutie she has changed so much how old is she now


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

i know!!! shes getting a white bib as well!!
shes 5 mnts 2 weeks, and so amazing! ( i would say that right? lol)


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I saw some purses just like that! That looks too CUTE!!! :love1:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: That is so cute! :wink:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

What a cute picture!! Minka is so pretty!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Very cute !


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

That is adorable


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

that is sooo cute!!!


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

HAHAHA! That is so adorable. What a sweet little girl.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love the bag... 

she is so cute in it


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

I have a bag like that. Minka has changed so so much - shes even more gorgeous! I think you should enter her in the comp definately!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i have one like that too in zebra print , i bought it when i was visiting london  she looks great in it !! 

kisses nat


----------

